# Moyu Elite Kilominx



## RayLam (Aug 2, 2014)

http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=102812
the poster said "It's no problem to publish in advance cos nobody can pirate" at 1#....
this is the biggest and most professional cubing forum of China,if you all wanna know more information,you can know from it


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 2, 2014)

Moyu is getting all over the puzzle world ^_^ 
Wondering how it will turn.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 4, 2014)

I was half expecting an examinx reading the title


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 4, 2014)

lol, Moyu are branching into even more sections of speedcubing that not a lot of people know about. But they better come out with they're 6x6 first, otherwise I don't know what's going on with that company if they will put out a megaminx 6x6 before the normal 6x6.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2014)

This is the puzzle it's based off of http://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=2377 Also that Dinma guy is not Moyu.


----------



## Chrizz (Aug 5, 2014)

I really wonder what they'll call this, because the current naming of minxes makes no sense at all. The megaminx is 3x3, the Gigaminx is 5x5 and the teraminx is 7x7 etc. Calling the 2x2 a kilominx is unlogical. A 1x1 would be a kilominx if you follow to pattern. If 2x2's will continue to be called kilominx, there is a problem, because 4x4 is often called master kilominx and 6x6 elite kilominx, using this kind of naming causes you to quickly run out of names.

What could be done is renaming a 1x1 to minx, 2x2 to decaminx, 3x3 to hectaminx, 4x4 to kilominx 5x5 to megaminx, 6x6 to gigaminx etc… 

Another way could be: minx, biminx triminx quad(ra)minx pent(a)minx hex(a)minx sept(a)minx oct(a)minx etc. 

The advantage of the first one is that it still is kinda similar to the current way of naming.
The advantage of the last one is that it makes a lot of sense, and there are names up to 21, so we'll probably not run out any time soon.
Here are some other ways to do it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numeral_prefix

I do realize that renaming anything is very difficult to do, but I think we must try (or atleast come up with a structural name for the even layered minxes), because master and elite, are not in any structural sequence.


----------



## Imago (Aug 11, 2014)

naming is not important butthe total worth and performance matters


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 11, 2014)

Chrizz said:


> I really wonder what they'll call this, because the current naming of minxes makes no sense at all. The megaminx is 3x3, the Gigaminx is 5x5 and the teraminx is 7x7 etc. Calling the 2x2 a kilominx is unlogical.


The sequence makes perfect sense. You are forgetting about a little thing called time. If the puzzles were made in one day then of course they would be named in a different way. The Gigaminx was the next puzzle made and named after the Megaminx since few realised a 4x4 version could be made. When the 2x2 version was made however it made sense to call it Kilominx since it comes before the Megaminx. So you had different people using different logic at different times. Also it is not 100% certain that the even number minxes are truly part of the same series as the odd number. So once again you will have different people with different opinions. It's not like maths where there's an absolute truth.


----------



## Chrizz (Aug 12, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> The sequence makes perfect sense. You are forgetting about a little thing called time. If the puzzles were made in one day then of course they would be named in a different way. The Gigaminx was the next puzzle made and named after the Megaminx since few realised a 4x4 version could be made. When the 2x2 version was made however it made sense to call it Kilominx since it comes before the Megaminx. So you had different people using different logic at different times. Also it is not 100% certain that the even number minxes are truly part of the same series as the odd number. So once again you will have different people with different opinions. It's not like maths where there's an absolute truth.



True, and I guess it doesn't matter too much, I just think that some consistency (at least for the even number) would be nice. Renaming the odd numbered puzzles won't work, but renaming the even numbered puzzles might be possible as there are not many of them yet. In reality, even that probably won't happen, I guess you can always explain what you mean by just saying 6x6 minx, 7x7 minx, 8x8 minx etc.


----------



## Future Cuber (Aug 12, 2014)

Chrizz said:


> I really wonder what they'll call this, because the current naming of minxes makes no sense at all. The megaminx is 3x3, the Gigaminx is 5x5 and the teraminx is 7x7 etc. Calling the 2x2 a kilominx is unlogical. A 1x1 would be a kilominx if you follow to pattern. If 2x2's will continue to be called kilominx, there is a problem, because 4x4 is often called master kilominx and 6x6 elite kilominx, using this kind of naming causes you to quickly run out of names.
> 
> What could be done is renaming a 1x1 to minx, 2x2 to decaminx, 3x3 to hectaminx, 4x4 to kilominx 5x5 to megaminx, 6x6 to gigaminx etc…
> 
> ...


Those are 2 dimensional figures...
The (mega,giga,tera)minxes are 3 dimensional figures


----------



## Destro (Aug 25, 2014)

The moyu megaminx and 6x6 aren't even released yet they r planning to make a 6x6 minx?


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Oooh. Looks cool. I would want these.


----------



## EMI (Aug 25, 2014)

Did someone change the thread title? I believe it was "Moyu 6x6 Megaminx", and the current thread title is very misleading.


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 25, 2014)

EMI said:


> Did someone change the thread title? I believe it was "Moyu 6x6 Megaminx", and the current thread title is very misleading.



one of the mods probably misunderstood


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 25, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> one of the mods probably misunderstood



Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 25, 2014)

Do they plan on making a 4x4 Megaminx? Might get that, because it will be much more practical to solve regularly


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 25, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Do they plan on making a 4x4 Megaminx? Might get that, because it will be much more practical to solve regularly



Mf8 already made one.


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 25, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Mf8 already made one.



Thanks, but it sure looks very stiff. I think Moyu should be able to come out with a much better one assuming that this 6x6 minx is good


----------



## Evan Wright (Aug 26, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 26, 2014)

The MF8 turns quite well but the centre caps pop off all the time.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah somebody messed up the title. Was expecting to see a 6x6...

2x2 Minx sounds tricky.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Yeah somebody messed up the title. Was expecting to see a 6x6...
> 
> 2x2 Minx sounds tricky.



Not really. Search Kilominx on google.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 19, 2015)

I read about this on the Twistypuzzles.com forum. This thread is about the Elite Kilominx/ Moyu 6x6 Megaminx, right?


----------

